# Getting public healthcare in Andalucia



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi!  One of my friends here needs to see a doctor. She hasn't registered for public healthcare yet, and she's confused as to the process. She needs to see a doctor today, as she's got a bladder infection. She has an EHIC card. Can she only go to the Emergency Department at the hospital?


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

She can go to the ER. They might bill her later. They consider bladder infections serious. I know from experience.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Elyles said:


> She can go to the ER. They might bill her later. They consider bladder infections serious. I know from experience.


But doesn't the EHIC card mean she's covered?

Some more background on her...

She doesn't have her S1 card yet.

She's a senior.

(I have no idea about this either, since I didn't go through that process.)


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> But doesn't the EHIC card mean she's covered? Some more background on her... She doesn't have her S1 card yet. She's a senior. (I have no idea about this either, since I didn't go through that process.)


 I have no idea, Brits are treated differently than Americans. She can also try a farmacia for a script of Monoroul 3gr. It consists of two packets for two days that she mixes in water and the nasty infection goes away, or should. I don't need a script for it myself.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Elyles said:


> I have no idea, Brits are treated differently than Americans. She can also try a farmacia for a script of Monoroul 3gr. It consists of two packets for two days that she mixes in water and the nasty infection goes away, or should. I don't need a script for it myself.


She's already taken a course of antibiotics that she had on hand for this from England. She has a problem with recurring UTIs (urinary tract infections). So she probably needs a urinalysis to see what the sensitivity of the bacteria is, so that she can go on the right antibiotics. Only a doctor can do a urinalysis.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I would get her to go to a local health centre asap.

Visiting Spain | Healthcare in Spain

"The EHIC entitles you to all medically-necessary treatment for the duration of your temporary stay.

What is considered medically-necessary treatment? This is decided by the doctor and will be given to you on the same basis as an insured resident in Spain, taking into account the nature of the treatment and the length of your stay."


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Madliz said:


> I would get her to go to a local health centre asap.
> 
> Visiting Spain | Healthcare in Spain
> 
> ...


Me too. She can go to a health centre or hospital, but a health centre would be better I think
I _think_ she will be covered as bladder infections are serious, aren't they?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks Liz & Pesky Wesky. Yes, bladder infections are serious. Good to hear that she'll be covered, and that she can go to a clinic. So we'll be heading to a clinic this afternoon. We'll go to mine, as it's excellent. Thanks for your help! :kiss:


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> She's already taken a course of antibiotics that she had on hand for this from England. She has a problem with recurring UTIs (urinary tract infections). So she probably needs a urinalysis to see what the sensitivity of the bacteria is, so that she can go on the right antibiotics. Only a doctor can do a urinalysis.


I too suffer from chronic uti's but this antibiotic seems to work well for me. If available, I would be pumping her full of cranberry juice. If not available, gallons of water.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Elyles said:


> I too suffer from chronic uti's but this antibiotic seems to work well for me. If available, I would be pumping her full of cranberry juice. If not available, gallons of water.


Fellow UTI sufferer. I take a pill twice a day - Cranberry fruit concentrate from Holland and Barrett (the European arm of Vitamin World) - haven't had a turn for over two years now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Elyles said:


> I too suffer from chronic uti's but this antibiotic seems to work well for me. If available, I would be pumping her full of cranberry juice. If not available, gallons of water.


She's doing all that she can with home remedies, since she's experienced with this as you are, including lots of water and cranberry juice. But as you know that's not enough. I can't recommend a certain prescription medication to the doctor, and I'm sure she won't go against a doctor's orders. But thanks for the recommendation of that drug. Perhaps the doc will order it?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Cranberry juice is also an excellent preventative of gout. If she is a senior and living here permanently she should apply for her S1 form from the Department of Works and Pensions. If she needs any help I can recommend an excellent lady who helps people get onto the healthcare system here.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> Cranberry juice is also an excellent preventative of gout. If she is a senior and living here permanently she should apply for her S1 form from the Department of Works and Pensions. If she needs any help I can recommend an excellent lady who helps people get onto the healthcare system here.


If she's registered as a permanent resident and if she has no UK address, could she still use her EHIC?
Just curious.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> But doesn't the EHIC card mean she's covered?
> 
> Some more background on her...
> 
> ...


Does she live in Spain, does she get a state pension from the UK & is therefore entitled to an S1? If entitled to it, has she told the DWP that she is now living in Spain & asked for it?

The EHIC covers her for any treatment she needs _on holiday_ - so the answers to those questions will determine whether or not she can use her EHIC.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> Does she live in Spain, does she get a state pension from the UK & is therefore entitled to an S1? If entitled to it, has she told the DWP that she is now living in Spain & asked for it?
> 
> The EHIC covers her for any treatment she needs _on holiday_ - so the answers to those questions will determine whether or not she can use her EHIC.


I just assumed (wrongly perhaps) that she was on holiday.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Sorry, yes, I didn't explain that.... She's been here since January visiting her son, and has just recently decided to stay here to live. So she has the S1 application coming in the mail from England. I'll let you know how it goes. We're going to the clinic around 4 or 5 pm.

Thrax, I think she has it sorted out now with this thread. But if she needs any more info, I'll contact you. 

Baldilocks, I missed your post before. Where do you order those pills from?

Thank you for being there everyone! You're gems!

Edit to add: Baldilocks, is this them? http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/info/shipping-returns


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> Sorry, yes, I didn't explain that.... She's been here since January visiting her son, and has just recently decided to stay here to live. So she has the S1 application coming in the mail from England. I'll let you know how it goes. We're going to the clinic around 4 or 5 pm.
> 
> Thrax, I think she has it sorted out now with this thread. But if she needs any more info, I'll contact you.
> 
> ...


This is the one:
Holland & Barrett Cranberry Concentrate Tablets | Holland & Barrett - the UK’s Leading Health Retailer


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Any farmacia will sell you capsulas de arándano rojo. It's the standard treatment here for cystitis etc.

Anyone prone to UTIs would do well to have some handy.

Good luck to your friend. She's lucky to have you as a friend.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Sorry, yes, I didn't explain that.... She's been here since January visiting her son, and has just recently decided to stay here to live. So she has the S1 application coming in the mail from England. I'll let you know how it goes. We're going to the clinic around 4 or 5 pm.
> 
> Thrax, I think she has it sorted out now with this thread. But if she needs any more info, I'll contact you.
> 
> ...



OK then - she can't really 'officially' use the EHIC now because the UK knows that she has moved ............


however, since she's in a 'limbo' state atm, until the S1 arrives the UK 'should' honour the bill they'll receive if she uses her EHIC, which she 'can' while she's not actually 'resident' yet.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> OK then - she can't really 'officially' use the EHIC now because the UK knows that she has moved ............
> 
> 
> however, since she's in a 'limbo' state atm, until the S1 arrives the UK 'should' honour the bill they'll receive if she uses her EHIC, which she 'can' while she's not actually 'resident' yet.


The information that came with my S1 said that whilst waiting for the transfer to the Spanish system from the NHS to be completed I would have no cover and was advised to take out private insurance to cover that period.
Maybe that's changed with the new arrangements.
Anyway, I'm sure Allheart will help get it sorted:fingerscrossed:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> The information that came with my S1 said that whilst waiting for the transfer to the Spanish system from the NHS to be completed I would have no cover and was advised to take out private insurance to cover that period.
> Maybe that's changed with the new arrangements.
> Anyway, I'm sure Allheart will help get it sorted:fingerscrossed:


strictly speaking that's probably correct..... but the S1 hasn't yet arrived, & you can't get private cover for just a few weeks afaik.........


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I think we are talking about government departments, here and in UK. She should use her EHIC until she gets sorted. It won't be a problem.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Everything worked out! My friend got registered at the clinic, and she is now a patient there for emergency care like today, and they will switch the paperwork once her S1 arrives. The doc gave her two more weeks of antibiotics. He can't do a urinalysis unless she's been off antibiotics for two weeks. He initially told her not to take any antibiotics for two weeks and then do a urinalysis, but she said the infection is too bad already. So he gave her the antibiotics, and if it doesn't clear up, then she has to do the urinalysis after a two-week break.

As for the cranberry pills, she said she had tried them in the past when she had an infection. Without her or me saying anything to the doc, he told her she should take one pill every day, with or without infection, like Baldilocks said. So we went to the herb store and bought some right after the appt.

Liz, thank you. She's a good friend to me too. 

Again, thank you all!!


----------

